# Would you buy Aquajournal (ADA) if it was in English?



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

In This Thread, Gabeszone was inquiring about Aquajournal in english. 


> Hey all they told me to call back Monday. I hope enough people would wat this Mag. I think if anybody want Aquajournals in English should put there name on here and I will show the company this forum.


So that "votes" wouldn't get burried, I thought I'd start a dedicated thread on it.

ADG sells a 12month (Japanese) subscription for $112 for reference.
Feel free to vote and keep this thread bumped 

*
EDIT: Lets assume that the english AJ is identical in all ways except language. Same quality, same content. *


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I voted yes. I might not subscribe, but I would buy individual issues if they were available.


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

So long as the quality is the same. I'd not pay for some one to do the translation and post it to a web site. What might be interesting is to be like the Italian Planted/Marine publication. Half of it is for Plants, then flip it over and the other half is Marine. In this case they could do 1/2 Japanese and 1/2 English.


----------



## Craig Tarvin (Jul 26, 2005)

I voted yes, I would subscribe.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Considering I already subscribe to the Japanese version, I vote yes!

I would even pay a little more for english providing the quality was still as good. I figure it woudl work out the same in the end as bribing my Japansese school-mates with lunch.


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

I also subscribe so yes. As long as the translation was good and the content did not get destroyed.


----------



## banderbe (Nov 17, 2005)

I know this is blasphemy but I have two words:

RIP and OFF.

Just like all the ADA products, except perhaps aquasoil and related substrate products.


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

banderbe said:


> I know this is blasphemy but I have two words:
> 
> RIP and OFF.
> 
> Just like all the ADA products, except perhaps aquasoil and related substrate products.


Now that is uncalled for in this post. If you want to speak badly about any company's products please start your own thread. I am sure there will be countless numbers of peoples to tell you how wrong you are about the ADA products.


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

chiahead said:


> Now that is uncalled for in this post. If you want to speak badly about any company's products please start your own thread. I am sure there will be countless numbers of peoples to tell you how wrong you are about the ADA products.


It is called for, each person is free to have an opinion. To some there is value in the product, to others it's over priced and not for their tastes. Live and let live please.


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

Gnaster now how does a poll on wanting to know if you would like Aquajournal done up in english have anything to do with peoples reviews on ADA and its products? Like I said, Gomer was asking if anyone wanted the Aquajournal published in english, not wether they liked the magazine.

Look at Gomer's question, then read banderbe's post. How does one help or answer the other. It doesnt. I say stick to the topic. Isnt that why people post on this forum, to have questions answered, not have there post all clogged up with unrelated and non helpful comments.


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

Simple, the person said no and gave his reasons why. 

Now lets get back to if it's desired or not please.


----------



## Faruk Gençöz (Nov 4, 2005)

I voted yes, I would subscribe.


----------



## putster (Jul 15, 2004)

I thought they already had an english version. I have 5 issues that I bought a few years ago. Its published by Vectrapoint out of Singapore. Mr. Amano is listed as one of the publishers. Go to The Nature Aquarium Homepage


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

Vectrapoint was a very limited run from some time ago.


----------



## newguy (Mar 18, 2006)

Sure would still buy it because i love the hobby. but just dont understand why ada needs to overcharge like this, ANY magazine in the US sells for around $4-6, yet they want $12 per issues....


----------



## banderbe (Nov 17, 2005)

chiahead said:


> Now that is uncalled for in this post. If you want to speak badly about any company's products please start your own thread. I am sure there will be countless numbers of peoples to tell you how wrong you are about the ADA products.


I didn't say they weren't quality products. I know that they are.

So what?

The quality doesn't justify the outrageous cost of the products.

Other than aesthetics, there's no reason to buy ADA products, other than as I said, the substrates.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

$112/12=$9.33 an issue

Shipping 8oz parcel post from US to Japan (a rough estimate by USPS)=$7

9.33-7=$2.33

Now I imagine that they ship it for a little cheaper, say $4. Still, that works out to ~$5 an issue. A quick Amazon search finds that Nation Geographic is $3 and Fine Woodworking is $5 an issue, and thats at a discounted amazon.com price for mags with much higher circulation than AJ. Seems reasonable to me.

I realize Gnatster asked us not to beat a dead horse with sticks but as a professional furniture maker, I take offense to the idea that people should don't have to pay for quality. Why should I be forced to produce museum quality work (or furniture for Bill Gates) at Walmart prices. At the last place I worked, I physically built the 11' dining table for Mr Mittel's (the Indian steel magnet) England home (second largest estate in the UK) and I got paid $14 an hour to do it. Why don't I work for myself then; because all the millionairs out there can't justify a $6000 desk that they can give their grandkids yet they'll buy a $70k fully loaded hummer that they trade in for $2k in 2 years.

Lets just cut the crap about the pricing because for most things, its shipping to get it here, not the initial price you don't like. Lets start whinning about the Tek fixtures, or virtually any product in the hobby, since paying $450 for a light with literally $50 in material is a much bigger robbery than a $5 magazine.


I guarantee that I could walk through the house of anyone who complains about the price of ADA stuff and find 20 things they overpaid for, so drop it!


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

. . . The Japanese ones have way way too much Kanji in it . . . T-T

Why are you so cruel Amano sensei? I'd be happy with just a journal that was 80% kana system. English? Yeah, that would be phenomenal!

TBH, going to Japan made me realize that some of the things Amano does really make no sense in terms of making aquascaping better known. This is one of my peeves-- why right the dang journal with so much dang Kanji so that kids (and annoyed foreign Japanese students) can't read it??


----------



## banderbe (Nov 17, 2005)

Who cares what the reason is for ADA's outrageously overpriced equipment?

I don't care if it's being shipped in from Saturn, I am not going to pay for it. That's all.

I don't think I'm whining at all. It isn't as though I wish ADA products were more reasonably priced so I could afford them. If I wanted I could buy 100% ADA for every thing I have. What for? What's the advantage? Other than their aquasoils, there is no advantage other than to say you have ADA products and to enjoy the aesthetically pleasing appearance of the products. And what's that for? I suppose if you really need a rimless tank then, fine. You can win any aquascaping competition with a regular old Wal Mart 20 gallon long with fat ugly black trim around the top and bottom and silicone in the edges. So that's all, I don't see the point.

Also I *highly* doubt that there is any information in the Aquajournals that is so impossible to come by that I have to shell out that kind of money. Mr. Amano is a brilliant aquascaper and a talented aquatic gardener but I have seen other people acheive similar results without his advice.

Frankly, I don't know why anything I have said is controversial. ADA products are overpriced. The reason isn't really relevant. They don't gain you any special advantage in the hobby, so what's the point? If you happen to personally like the products, great, but don't freak out when people point out that they aren't necessary and unecessarily expensive.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Come on now... It's like buying a BMW vs buying a Toyota... People have different preferences. I vote yes since I like the clean look that ADA provides. The tanks in the Journals are simply amazing. Let the man voice his opinion, that's why this thread was made.


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

This thread is only a poll if you want the AquaJournal in English or not. 

A simple yes or no is all that will be tolerated in this thread from this post on.

Want to debate ADA items yet again for the billionth time go find another thread. 

Admin has spoken, so it shall be done!


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

I may not subscribe but I would buy a few of them


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

I subscribe to the Japanese version, so yes..

I use them a lot, looking for iwagami ideas, small fish choices, red plant selection, photography setups, etc.


----------



## jerseyjay (Jan 25, 2004)

Without a doubt ... I will buy life-time subscription to English version of ADA magazine. I have been a subscriber since ~2003. 

As freelance photographer and long-time hobbyists, I'm looking for a lot more in this magazine then couple cool looking pictures. Quality, content and overall presentation is well above what we see here in US. 

Gnatster mentioned Italian magazine AquaPlanta which is ran by good friend of mine Luca Specchio. Luca has been very generous and sends me free copy of each issue. Quality is also amazing. Photo content, thickness of pages, overall presentation and lack of ridiculous amount of Ads is what makes that magazine a success. 

I have friends throughout TFH / AFM / FAMA publications but they are targeting broader audience and putting as many Ads as they can. Your typical marketing move - quantity of quality. 

Sorry for long reply. I left like I needed to justify why I would spend ~$100 for few pages a month.


----------



## gabeszone (Jan 22, 2006)

Is it alright to send this thread to the ADA company when it gets more filled up? I would like to show them people in America would like to have aquajournal in English at a cheaper price. They sell it in Japan for 360yen each thats around $2.80US. Im not trying to sell anything I just want to help out with this. Please vote yes if you want this magazine in English.


----------



## dstephens (Nov 30, 2005)

I already subscribe to the Japanese version, so, a resounding yes for the english version. Just the photography and graphics quality alone boost the value of the magazine. It would be very nice to read in english. I bought the earlier Vectra english publications and they were fantastic in terms of content. 

Darrell


----------



## Craig Tarvin (Jul 26, 2005)

Wow, only $3 an issue, I would definitely subscribe for that. I hope nobody thinks _that_ is overpriced, haha.


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

$3 per issue, then shipping over here then distributer markup.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Hint to gabeszone that he can easily start a business reselling ada journals


----------



## Dewmazz (Sep 6, 2005)

dennis said:


> I realize Gnatster asked us not to beat a dead horse with sticks


Oh! This :deadhorse finallly makes sense! Ha ha...
Anyway, Yes, I would love to subscribe to English Aquajournals, but moreso if I could choose individual copies over the 12 mo.


----------



## gabeszone (Jan 22, 2006)

Hey all just got off the phone with the ADA company and they say that they dont want to make an English version right now. The magazine is made in Signapore. I would like to see a good magazine come to the US from Japan with ADA articles. I think the only way to do this is for somebody to start a new magazine from Japan. I know many Americans living in Japan I will see if they would like to get something started. I think its sad that people in America pay lots of money for ADA stuff, and cant get the magazine in English, and when it is in English its half a$$. I will try to contact the Singapore maker soon. Sorry I tried, but hey whos knows, my wife asked them to try. If anybody has any ideas let me know please. I dont want to resale ADA magazines im out of the selling ADA goods. I would love to but you guys have a great dealer ADG, and they deserve all the business. Keep the votes going so I can show them how many people would like to have this magazine in English. Thanks,

Gabe.


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

Also remember the aquajournal articles are translated to english in almost every AGA journal that comes out. :tea:


----------

